# External Hard Drive instead of Thumb Drive?



## HoustonRhino (Sep 23, 2012)

I've seen a few threads about using a thumb drive as the aux input.

How about using a decent sized USB Hard Drive? has anyone tried it, if so what are the results, I've got an android phone and I can use the headphone jack, and that's fine but it'd be nice to be able to control the music from the radio, not the phone.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Here you go, welcome to the forum.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=122551


----------

